# Litespeed C1R Reviewed by Bike Rumor



## elburrito99 (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't know how much credibility they have, but there's a new review posted last week by Bikerumor.com of the CIR.

I don't have 10 posts on this forum yet, so I cannot include a link, but a quick google search will turn up the review. 

I just bought a C1R and only have 1 ride on it so far. It has an Ultegra and 3T build, with Reynolds Attack carbon clinchers and weighs 16.25 lbs. with my Speedplay pedals. The bike felt amazing on a 50-mile ride with 3k ft. of climbing last weekend. It felt stiff and responsive, but that could be euphoric effect of having a shiny new bike. I'll post a more thorough review after a few weeks of riding. I'd post a link to photobucket for pics, but I can't do that either. But I have two pics in the road bike gallery.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

The review is of a c1 race, not the c1r. Two different carbon frames, might look the same but not the same material.


----------



## elburrito99 (Jan 7, 2013)

r1lee said:


> The review is of a c1 race, not the c1r. Two different carbon frames, might look the same but not the same material.


That explains why the reviewed bike is heavier than my C1R. Different carbon fiber (30T for the C1 Race vs. 60T for the C1R).


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

elburrito99 said:


> That explains why the reviewed bike is heavier than my C1R. Different carbon fiber (30T for the C1 Race vs. 60T for the C1R).


how heavy is yours and what components do you have? If you can list that would great. Size?
My bike is currently still in its builds process and I'm hoping to get it around 16lbs. But my wheels might not make that happen.


----------



## elburrito99 (Jan 7, 2013)

r1lee said:


> how heavy is yours and what components do you have? If you can list that would great. Size?
> My bike is currently still in its builds process and I'm hoping to get it around 16lbs. But my wheels might not make that happen.


I have the M size frame (54 cm), as I'm 5'9 1/2. 

I essentially have an Ultegra build, 3T Ergonova bars and 3T Arx stem (both aluminum), Fizik Airone Tri 2 saddle, Fizik bar tape, and Reynolds Attack wheels (about 1480 grams). The 16.25 lbs included my Speedplay X (stainless steel) pedals, which weigh 198 g per pair.

Without pedals, I'm at about 15.8 lbs. (16.25 lbs minus 198g pedals).


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

elburrito99 said:


> I have the M size frame (54 cm), as I'm 5'9 1/2.
> 
> I essentially have an Ultegra build, 3T Ergonova bars and 3T Arx stem (both aluminum), Fizik Airone Tri 2 saddle, Fizik bar tape, and Reynolds Attack wheels (about 1480 grams). The 16.25 lbs included my Speedplay X (stainless steel) pedals, which weigh 198 g per pair.
> 
> Without pedals, I'm at about 15.8 lbs. (16.25 lbs minus 198g pedals).


Thanks, i'm also on a M frame. I'll be happy to come in at high 15's and low 16lbs with my pedals.


----------



## elburrito99 (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice. Post details and pics once you get it built.


----------



## martinot (Aug 14, 2009)

Good deal guys. I put slightly lighter components and mine came down to 14.0 a punto. New Sram Red (I regret the expense; should have gone with older Black version). 404 FC tubies, and 3T bars and stem. Look Blade Ti pedals and 2 carbon bottle cages. Same size M and also 5'9 1/2". 154 lbs now. It is the stiffest rocket I've had but will I love it as what is now downgraded to my rain/travel bike - Jamis Xenith SL - we shall see.
Cheers and enjoy


----------



## martinot (Aug 14, 2009)

2nd race on C1R completed and without a doubt the aero advantage is there. For flats and rollers this machine is superb. The aero advantage has been easily seen by guys I have raced with for quite some time. I like it more and more every day. Great in turns, very responsive, very stiff but not uncomfortable, excellent geometry for my build, and still very light. I wonder if it will be as good for more of the climbing courses.


----------

